
Webfaction fail. over. Failover setup with webfaction. | Gingerlime - gingerlime
http://blog.gingerlime.com/2012/webfaction-fail-over/
======
Hovertruck
This was a confusingly titled post that had me briefly concerned for all of my
useless little apps that run on Webfaction. Once I realized what it actually
was, it's actually a nice little write-up that I'll probably implement one of
these days, so thanks!

Just avoid starting things with "<service> fail." to save future heart
attacks.

~~~
gingerlime
True, but I couldn't find a better title, especially since it's so closely
linked to fail-over... It did start as a webfaction fail after the two rather
extensive downtime periods. Luckily it turned out for the best!

